# ICD9 Code for Osteochondral damage



## camillehud (Oct 5, 2009)

Does anyone know what the ICD9 code is for osteochondral damage at the anterior edge of the lateral femoral condyle? Or osteochonral fractures of the lateral femoral condyle and medial patella?


----------



## jgf-CPC (Oct 5, 2009)

Fracture femur condyle (closed) is 821.21
Osteochondral defects is 738.8
Patella fracture (closed)  is 822.0


----------



## lulu69 (Oct 5, 2009)

You didn't state whether they were open or closed fractures? Closed fracture femoral condyl 821.21 and closed fracture of patella 822.0. These are acute injury fracture codes.

The osteochondrosis code is 732.8. It doesn't list the femoral condyl, so I would use other specified. If the fractures were caused by this, you may have to use the pathologic fracture codes. There may not be an actual "injury" involved. If there was no actual injury, the pathologic fracture codes are 733.1_.


----------

